# Our New TV Commercial



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

New TV commercial to start running next week...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you own the sole right to sell saftey baths in your area? If not, I would'nt be advertising for them. Who is to say that you are actually going to get the sale?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Protech said:


> Do you own the sole right to sell saftey baths in your area? If not, I would'nt be advertising for them. Who is to say that you are actually going to get the sale?


No, we are not the only authorized vendor for Safety Tubs but we are their only showroom display vendor in Oklahoma. It is no different than offering an exclusive line of faucet or toilets. I'm not the only plumber providing Delta, Bradford White, or Kohler either. Yet we have successfully incorporated those brands into certain advertising as well.

It would be an uphill climb for another local contractor to effectively compete with us on an apples to apples job so I am not the least bit concerned. I will get the job because of the complete service offered with the tub, not because I advertised a particular brand. Having said that, we did a lot of research on walk-in tubs before deciding on attaching our reputation to the Safety Tub brand.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I think it looked good. Why not a little more about additional services. You know a 5 second plug? I suppose that is handled in the mention of Water Works. I think it is great. 

Keep it up Biz your a standout on this forum. :yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> ...Why not a little more about additional services...


30 seconds happens really fast. We wanted to specifically focus on the walk-in tub market. Since electronic media is so expensive, what ever we put out there has to provide a return. My concern with added points about Water Works Plumbing's other services is that the message might become watered rather than targeted. Much like a restaurant advertiser will be seen highlighting one or two meals rather than the whole menu.




Indie said:


> ...your a standout on this forum...


Yeah but usually standing out in the rain. :laughing:


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

You are correct in your marketing. People are simple minded. Your target market is someone who is considering this sort of tub or the recent retired who are thinking about the near future. Mix that in with water heaters...service crap....repipes and you just over complicated the sale. In college I used to make commercials like this....less is totally more. You want to market the other stuff you do, go buy another commercial. Cable / Airtime reps like that...more money for them. It's a good spot...I thought.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> 30 seconds happens really fast. We wanted to specifically focus on the walk-in tub market. Since electronic media is so expensive, what ever we put out there has to provide a return. My concern with added points about Water Works Plumbing's other services is that the message might become watered rather than targeted. Much like a restaurant advertiser will be seen highlighting one or two meals rather than the whole menu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not rain, I was on the roof taking a leak. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I like the fact that youtube allows you to formulate your own tags. I think I'll be using it more.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks good John. What you going to be airing it on?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll probably upload the Bath Fitter specific commercials too. Plus I have other spots for Water Works planned as well.

It will air in rotation with our other ads that are already running.


----------

